# Doordash wait time is horrible !!!



## Davo2005 (Jul 31, 2021)

I noticed doordash dispatches the order right away I would say 90% of doordash orders are not ready upon arrival .other delivery platforms much better in that sense!!! That’s why doordash gets frustrating !! Doordash get your act togethere with your low ball offers and wait time at restaurants not worth it all but I guess some drivers wait for the $5-$6 orders !!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

You haven't lived until you experience Grub Hub wait times!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Its like that on those 4 or 5 or 6 dollar orders . Cheery pick . Never accept anything under 7. 
I know the rates were SLASHED . I no longer drive dd . I will do gh and lyft. 
DD its just not wroth it anymore . That .25 to .75 base pay cut comes down to 7 to 10 bucks less a day. That is gas money for the day. Now they want you to grind on small numbers . Its like uber eats here. Nobody drivers Ue anymore here. DD will for sure lose a lot of drivers in my area . 3.30 a gallon .2.25 offers lol. You would lose money .
And anybody that accepts orders under a dollar a mile is a total idiot . If the offer is 5 bucks and one mile i will pass .
I m not doing twenty orders a day to make 100


----------



## Davo2005 (Jul 31, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Its like that on those 4 or 5 or 6 dollar orders . Cheery pick . Never accept anything under 7.
> I know the rates were SLASHED . I no longer drive dd . I will do gh and lyft.
> DD its just not wroth it anymore . That .25 to .75 base pay cut comes down to 7 to 10 bucks less a day. That is gas money for the day. Now they want you to grind on small numbers . Its like uber eats here. Nobody drivers Ue anymore here. DD will for sure lose a lot of drivers in my area . 3.30 a gallon .2.25 offers lol. You would lose money .
> And anybody that accepts orders under a dollar a mile is a total idiot . If the offer is 5 bucks and one mile i will pass .
> I m not doing twenty orders a day to make 100


Even the $7-10 dollars ones for under 3 miles are not worth it if wait time is 10-15 minutes


----------



## Davo2005 (Jul 31, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Its like that on those 4 or 5 or 6 dollar orders . Cheery pick . Never accept anything under 7.
> I know the rates were SLASHED . I no longer drive dd . I will do gh and lyft.
> DD its just not wroth it anymore . That .25 to .75 base pay cut comes down to 7 to 10 bucks less a day. That is gas money for the day. Now they want you to grind on small numbers . Its like uber eats here. Nobody drivers Ue anymore here. DD will for sure lose a lot of drivers in my area . 3.30 a gallon .2.25 offers lol. You would lose money .
> And anybody that accepts orders under a dollar a mile is a total idiot . If the offer is 5 bucks and one mile i will pass .
> I m not doing twenty orders a day to make 100


Doordash needs to understand we are delivery drivers were paid to drive and deliver the food not wait in restaurants!!! Quit dispatching the order instantly the driver might be around the corner and waiting for 15 minutes for a $5-$8 is not worth it!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Waitdash


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Davo2005 said:


> I noticed doordash dispatches the order right away I would say 90% of doordash orders are not ready upon arrival .other delivery platforms much better in that sense!!! That’s why doordash gets frustrating !! Doordash get your act togethere with your low ball offers and wait time at restaurants not worth it all but I guess some drivers wait for the $5-$6 orders !!!


Are you new? This is called DoorDash style, they know you have 3 apps on, they want to lock you up and make sure you do the job for them before you take orders from GH or UE. Your time? Your wait? Doesn’t matter for them, Chinese people laboring style. Tony Xu piece of shit.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Grubhub is the worst in my area, they dispatch drivers before the customer hits the submit button.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You haven't lived until you experience Grub Hub wait times!


Agreed. In my area GH wait times are usually worse than door dash.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I rarely have issues with wait times on any of the platforms these days. Blackballing slow restaurants really solved that problem.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

rideshareapphero said:


> Grubhub is the worst in my area, they dispatch drivers before the customer hits the submit button.


“There’s problem and reject the offer” is your friend when you arrive and have to wait, I tell them to eat shit


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> “There’s problem and reject the offer” is your friend when you arrive and have to wait, I tell them to eat shit


Yeah most of the times I reject the offer as soon as I see that the order has just been placed other times it's worth the wait time.


----------

